# ICS touchwiz



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Anybody else wanna see this? ive seen it on a nexus s and it was pretty cool


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Ew. TW should be returned to the pit of hell from which it came for all eternity. In short, nah.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

i like the ui. i just hate its laggyness


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

its unlikely the og sgs line will see it...the "value pack" we've seen on the i9000 with face unlock and new camera are about the best to hope for

tw4 is awesome...touchwiz 3 and lower...not so much


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> the "value pack" we've seen on the i9000 with face unlock and new camera are about the best to hope for


Doesn't face unlock require a front facing camera..... trololol









the grave will leave plenty of time for silence


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> Doesn't face unlock require a front facing camera..... trololol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol probably...although who knows it may/may not work with back camera (sorry i use my inc2 as my primary phone and used to having ffc)


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

You just need to get moar ub3r 1337 skillz and turn the ambiant light sensor in to a ffc.....yeah, noob







?Y U NO HAZ SKILLZ¿

"the grave will supply plenty of time for silence"


----------

